# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  New Video: Tips for best print results: MK1

## Davo

Tips for best printing results: MK1:

----------


## kathmorgan12

This is a great tutorial. I've been looking for some tips to make the printing results turn out better. I'm quite new with 3d printing and I would really love to improve on my printing skills. Thanks for the video.

----------


## Davo

Thanks, kathmorgan12.

----------

